# Long endeavours



## Xanados (Nov 16, 2011)

My mind works in strange ways. It really does. I'm genuinely upset that I've managed to find myself in this situation. I can't finish The Eye of The World. It's just such a long book. I have now, because of work, not been able to read it for more than a month. I'm very annoyed that I can't remember anything that has happened in the story. Chapter summaries aren’t helping.

I'm going to have to designate WoT:TEOTW to the, "I didn't get around to finishing it”, pile. I managed to reach chapter 32. 

This may be shocking to some, but I have only read a couple of books in my entire life. That is not because I hated them, but indulged myself in fantasy games rather than books. I'm only starting to properly read fantasy and build a collection. The only books I have fully read were the first and second books in the Orcs Trilogy. I haven't even read The Lord of The Rings, a collection of books I have on my desk! I was going to read it, but eventually found myself reading The Eye of The World. It's just so damn long! 

I have just bought the illustrated version of The Hobbit and I shall finish that...I promise.   

What books did you never get around to reading that you wish you could have?


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been trying to start Frank Herbert's Dune for many years. There always seems to be another book I want to read first. I don't know why I have this blockage.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 16, 2011)

ASOIAF takes me a long time... it is long, but what really killed me was stopping every time a favorite character gets killed.  Trust me, it happens a lot.  There are several historical fiction books that I just got tired of, and I am having trouble finishing The Assassin's Apprentice.  Haven't gotten far at all.  It's just kind of boring at the beginning.


----------



## mythique890 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm... I think the books that end up in my "didn't finish" pile only get there if I get to the point where I feel indifferent (or hostile) towards them.  If I like I book, I finish it.  But I've been known to do so at the expense of other things, which isn't a good habit.  Heck, I even finish books I _don't_ like a lot of the time.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha, I didnt even get anywhere near to Chapter 32 of Eye of the World  I've had at least four attempts at reading the thing over the last year or so, but each is only slightly less tedious than the last and I can't be assed now. Similarily, the Lord of the Rings trilogy was a choir, but I managed it, along with the Similarion, in large part because I liked the movies a lot and used to enjoy playing Third Age: Total War.

For me, there's much more success to be had reading the Disworld novels and Harry Potter


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 22, 2011)

I end up finishing most books I start - I don't like leaving them unfinished, even when they suck. It takes some really atrocious stuff for me to stop reading a book. 

And wow, Eye of the World was a real page-turner by the standards of Wheel of Time.  

One book that came pretty close to getting put down for good was The Summoner by... Gail Martin, I think. Full of cliche and hackneyed storytelling, I really didn't like it - and it was long. I finished the damn thing, though.


----------



## mirrorrorrim (Nov 22, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> I end up finishing most books I start - I don't like leaving them unfinished, even when they suck. It takes some really atrocious stuff for me to stop reading a book.
> 
> And wow, Eye of the World was a real page-turner by the standards of Wheel of Time.
> 
> One book that came pretty close to getting put down for good was The Summoner by... Gail Martin, I think. Full of cliche and hackneyed storytelling, I really didn't like it - and it was long. I finished the damn thing, though.



I'm the same as you. I usually finish a book, even if I can't stand it. ...Well, at least the first time through. I have _tons_ of books I've meant to read a second time, but started and never finished. I'm usually the same way about series, so I'll probably end up finishing the Wheel of Time, even though I was bored to tears by the last book I read (#10, I think–it's the one where Mat spends half the film having inappropriate relations with some queen or noblewoman; it was the newest one out when I read it). Although, I do like Brandon Sanderson, so maybe the change of authors will help. 

The one book I started but have yet to finish is Gone with the Wind. I've tried and failed three times. This last time, I don't think I even got to the end of the first chapter. One of these days (or years), though...


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 23, 2011)

For some reason I just can't seem to make it through Sword of Shannara.  I dunno.  There's something wrong with me, really.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> For some reason I just can't seem to make it through Sword of Shannara.  I dunno.  There's something wrong with me, really.



I couldn't get into any of the Shannara books. I may try them again some day.


----------

